# Hey!!



## *Aftica* (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if I introduced myself before..

My name is Jessica (Jessie) to family and friends. I'm 26 and have been snowboarding since I was 10,I had put it on the back burner for the last 10 years and decided to pick up again.

My favorite hills thus far are Glen Eden and Batawa Ski Hill.

My full-time job/hobby besides boarding is Horses I work at a stable and have owned my 19yr old gelding for 5 years. We ride and compete in the Jumper's-currently riding 2'6"fences.

I'm excited to hit the hills again. 

anyways that's me. Who are you? lol


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there, welcome to the forums. Curious why you'd choose Glen Eden over Blue or Mt. Saint Louis? I've never been to the Batawa Ski hill personally, though if you'd recommend it I might have to check it out


----------



## *Aftica* (Sep 27, 2009)

I mentioned glen eden as its only 25 minutes away. i use to ride at centennial hill and then i tried Batawa and love it as a change. this will be my first year at eden. ive never gone to blue mountain or even hockley and i use to live around the corner from hockley lol. anyways thats the only reason i mentioned eden.i may check out louis moonstone too.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm 25 min north of glen eden... while the "hill" gives you a nice 5 second downhill, the park setup isn't that bad

Never been to centennial... which ones better?


----------



## *Aftica* (Sep 27, 2009)

Centennial is great as a starter hill that's about it. It's in the Etobicoke area so for teh GTA it gets pretty packed.

Personally I like a challenge. A run that gives me ample time to feel things out not just a few seconds and your at the bottom.

The other thing about Centennial is you buy your lift ticket in hour long blocks. I can't remember if they have a day pass or not. Its been a few years since I've been there.

It
s just personal prefereance I guess lol. and Im Closer to Mississauga/Milton


----------

